# insulated hamster shed, step by step



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my oh built this room within our shed because my ever growing numbers of hammies was driving him mad at night...it has natural light from the outer shed window, the walls have polystyrene in them as insulation the roof both polystyrene and loft lagging,the rooms 'windows' are rodent proof meshed and at the moment because of the cool weather have a double layer of bubble wrap on the inside and at night i slot polystyrene sheets over the outer mesh....heres a few pics it was a pretty straight forward to do....sez me who did nowt


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The sign of true love is building a hamster mansion for your beloved surely!!!!!  Thats amazing!!! How big is your shed!!! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that's amazing! LOVE it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

That all looks fantastic Noush!#
No wonder you have practically moved into the shed!

But tell you summat! when you come here Monday I'm goinna pinch your other half!:thumbup::thumbup:
lol
DT


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hahaha the infamous shed!

Loving the extention by the way!!!!

When is he doing the other side of the shed to match  ?


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice, makes me think of converting the garage :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

omg Noush that is amazing!

when you gonna start hiring him out for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I love it!! That really is fab


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks everyone im really pleased with it but theres only one thing thats quite disappointing it has very poor telephone reception:eek6:.... as BBM and DT will confirm.....and no BBM i cant have another extension or i'll have to get in through a window:arf:....damn!:lol:

the shed is split into 2 halves and the hammies are in the largest section the overall dimensions of the actual shed tho are about 16' x 10' i think Niki, i suppose you could convert any shed or as Jasmine says even a garage so long as its got a natural light source and good ventilation in the warm weather:thumbup:

yes ive been thinking of hiring my oh out Portia:eek6:


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

that is fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nithnell said:


> that is fantastic! :thumbup:


thanks very much


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That is fantastic.. top job!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> That is fantastic.. top job!!


thank you


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is incredible!!! Well done Mr Noush :thumbup: 

Those hammies have the BEST home with you hun, i just wish you could rescue all of them and no rodent fan need worry about the little fluff balls. 

xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That does look amazing!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

My idea of hamster heaven! :001_cool: Not a hope of that happening here.  I have the spare room but I can just about get in the door to the 1 cage that I have.  Would love to get rid of that big double bed in there and put up shelves all around and fill the room with hamsters, gerbils and rats! :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> That is incredible!!! Well done Mr Noush :thumbup:
> 
> Those hammies have the BEST home with you hun, i just wish you could rescue all of them and no rodent fan need worry about the little fluff balls.
> 
> xx


aww thanks Ash xxx



happysaz133 said:


> That does look amazing!


thank you very much x



dee o gee said:


> My idea of hamster heaven! :001_cool: Not a hope of that happening here.  I have the spare room but I can just about get in the door to the 1 cage that I have.  Would love to get rid of that big double bed in there and put up shelves all around and fill the room with hamsters, gerbils and rats! :lol:


LOL why not get a camp bad in there instead then you can get some shelves up!:thumbup: im sure any guests you might have wouldnt mind sharing with a 'few' hammies


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

The hamster mansion looks amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow Noush thats amazing, my lot want to know when they are moving in


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow Noush thats amazing, my lot want to know when they are moving in


Rosie packed a rucksack and left this morning :scared:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> The hamster mansion looks amazing!! :thumbup:


thank you



thedogsmother said:


> Wow Noush thats amazing, my lot want to know when they are moving in





RAINYBOW said:


> Rosie packed a rucksack and left this morning :scared:


:eek6: Mr Noush best get building a new extension ready for my new arrivals :thumbup: :thumbup: lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

T'is amazing Noush! Have you put in planning permission for the next project!

The hammy skyscraper you are planning!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Your gunna have to start a hammie rescue


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is amazing Noush! Have you put in planning permission for the next project!
> 
> The hammy skyscraper you are planning!


stop putting ideas into my head:thumbup:



Devil-Dogz said:


> Your gunna have to start a hammie rescue


lmao i need that sky scraper first:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW what lucky hammies, I love that black and white one, are they rare with that markings, (is their any special name for the colour.)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> WOW what lucky hammies, I love that black and white one, are they rare with that markings, (is their any special name for the colour.)


thanks DK ... shes a black dominant spot i dont think theyre particulary rare, but ive not seen any in petshops around here, i got her from a lovely breeder i found on a hammy forum


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> thanks DK ... shes a black dominant spot i dont think theyre particulary rare, but ive not seen any in petshops around here, i got her from a lovely breeder i found on a hammy forum


i thought she was that type but didn't want to guess in fear of being wrong and looking thick lol. She is really beautiful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> i thought she was that type but didn't want to guess in fear of being wrong and looking thick lol. She is really beautiful


lol aw thank you x shes really sweet aswell


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> lol aw thank you x shes really sweet aswell


how old is she


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> how old is she


ive just been and had a look on that forum to find the thread of when she was born and it was the 6th of march this year blimey shes almost 9months old:eek6:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its amazing how fast time goes isnt it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> its amazing how fast time goes isnt it.


isnt it just...its a bit scary really lol


----------

